# Free Gift: $100 value for a young archer



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Awesome thing Mike! Thanks for helping the youth world of archery out!!! 

One thing... Is there a max. age limit???


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I guess youth would be considered 18 and younger, in school. And in your case....Homeschool is cool. We homeschool our 5 too.
PLease include the age in the submissions. Thanks.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Email sent.

Thanks, for the chance for us Young Archers to win this Posten!

When will we know who won the stab.?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

on 8 December I'll post the winner.


----------



## rabbitslayer123 (Nov 27, 2007)

*permission*

are you allowed to be giving stuff away to minors....i just got pinged for dealing with non minors


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

No money is involved. Making an exchange is prohibited. This is not an exchange in the socially accepted sense of the word. I've given stuff away to other kids because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

To better ensure we do this the right way, I'll need to speak with the winner's parent(s) in to get the shipping information.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Only 3 more days til the winners released


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Has anyone else sent in papers to Shootermike?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> Has anyone else sent in papers to Shootermike?


Im gonna try to get mine done tonight


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2007)

ahh too much school work to work on that... sucks for me..

shooter mike very generous offer, way to go


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

i sent one in. I'm not that good of a writer :embara:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

finish the rest in the morning!! TTT 

How many people entered so far?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Alright fella's....in order to make sure I follow the rules here on AT, I need to make a change on this deal. I'm going to send the stabilizers back to Jim Posten. The winner will contact Jim Posten and let him know what color you want the stab's coated!! 

That's right....the winner not only get's a great set of Jim Posten stabilizers, but you also get to choose the color!!! By doing it this way I'm not asking you for your address; this deal is completed through an equipment manufacturer.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Jim Posten, thanks for supporting archery youth.

thenson


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

one youth will be very happy with posten's products i own 2 of his stabs and they flatout ROCK!!!! 

Good luck kids!!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Shooter Mike said:


> Alright fella's....in order to make sure I follow the rules here on AT, I need to make a change on this deal. I'm going to send the stabilizers back to Jim Posten. The winner will contact Jim Posten and let him know what color you want the stab's coated!!
> 
> That's right....the winner not only get's a great set of Jim Posten stabilizers, but you also get to choose the color!!! By doing it this way I'm not asking you for your address; this deal is completed through an equipment manufacturer.


Awesome!!!! My entry should get to you in the next 30 minutes!!! 

Thanks again Mike!!!!


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

Shooter Mike said:


> Alright fella's....in order to make sure I follow the rules here on AT, I need to make a change on this deal. I'm going to send the stabilizers back to Jim Posten. The winner will contact Jim Posten and let him know what color you want the stab's coated!!
> 
> That's right....the winner not only get's a great set of Jim Posten stabilizers, but you also get to choose the color!!! By doing it this way I'm not asking you for your address; this deal is completed through an equipment manufacturer.



sweetness thanks a lot man


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Email sent!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

*Thanks again Shootermike*

Thanks for giving us the chance to write a paper, and attempt to win the posten.

The site needs more people like you.

Archers Helping Archers.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Good on ya mike. I am looking forward to setting a lucky youth archer up with stabs for this upcomming season. You are a great guy fr donating your extras.

I will discuss with a mod to figure out the correct way to handle shipping the archer the prize since technically youth are not allowed to buy sell or trade on this sight. and we dont want anyone giving out thier address

JIM



Shooter Mike said:


> Alright fella's....in order to make sure I follow the rules here on AT, I need to make a change on this deal. I'm going to send the stabilizers back to Jim Posten. The winner will contact Jim Posten and let him know what color you want the stab's coated!!
> 
> That's right....the winner not only get's a great set of Jim Posten stabilizers, but you also get to choose the color!!! By doing it this way I'm not asking you for your address; this deal is completed through an equipment manufacturer.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

jimposten said:


> Good on ya mike. I am looking forward to setting a lucky youth archer up with stabs for this upcomming season. You are a great guy fr donating your extras.
> 
> I will discuss with a mod to figure out the correct way to handle shipping the archer the prize since technically youth are not allowed to buy sell or trade on this sight. and we dont want anyone giving out thier address
> 
> JIM


PM IGRUIT4U(the mod here) and tell wants going on and he'll take care of it:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok men.. and ladies.. we have a couple of minor adjustments to the earlier entry rules.

Please submit your entry via pm to Mike, the format of the entry is not important, as you don't have all the tools in pm's.

We have extended the deadline for one more day, since we had the thread closed this evening for a while, to give everyone plenty of time to get theirs in.

Please do not include any personal information in your submissions. 

I will contact the winner and need to speak to a parent in order to proceed with the shipping of the stabs, so be sure it's ok with your parents.. :wink: 

Best of luck to all. All are eligible (youths), it's a great opportunity, take advantage of it.. :thumb:


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Email sent!


Please re-submit through the PM system. 

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Its back on :thumb:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Shooter Mike said:


> Please re-submit through the PM system.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


PM Sent!!


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

so is the contest ending today or tomorrow


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Tomorrow.. we added an extra day to allow for the brief interruption. :wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the Contest over?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Is the Contest over?


i should be


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Alright....First things first...Let me apologize for taking all day to post the winner. It was not an easy decision to make. I must say that I'm very thankful to have the opportunity to be involved in a sport like archery, where I can be among such fine people as you. I really didn't know what to expect going into this, but I just have to say that I was very impressed by what I read from each and every one of you. 

Initially, I thought I'd read some papers and decide a winner. It wasn't that easy at all. I had to enlist the help of some others to help determine the winner. 

And the winner is:

















































***Frost Bite***


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

WAY TO GO FROSTY!! :thumb:

Congrats man.. :whoo: :cheer2:

I have sent you a pm.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

way to go frost bite. :wink: why don't you post your paper so we can all have a look!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Congrats!!*

Hope you guys don't mind me asking, but if Frosty allows...can we read his entry???


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

*dang*

Friggin Armyboy beat me to the question.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me asking, but if Frosty allows...can we read his entry???


I have no problem with that, let's see what Mike and Frosty say.. :wink:


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

That's up to Frosty. I'd like to see it in the General area, for all to read, if he decides to post it. 

As I've mentioned, all of the entries were excellent. I had no idea that it would be so difficult to determine the winner.

Thank you all. We are a better nation for having people such as yourselves.


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

woot woot way to go frost i new you would win  


heres to homeschoolers  :cheers:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

jessetjames said:


> woot woot way to go frost i new you would win
> 
> 
> heres to homeschoolers  :cheers:


we homeschoolers are smarter then most:wink:


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

^5 :cheers:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> way to go frost bite. :wink: why don't you post your paper so we can all have a look!


Sure!



CA_Rcher12 said:


> Hope you guys don't mind me asking, but if Frosty allows...can we read his entry???


Sure for you too!


IGluIt4U said:


> I have no problem with that, let's see what Mike and Frosty say.. :wink:


Approved by Mr. Sticky 



Shooter Mike said:


> That's up to Frosty. I'd like to see it in the General area, for all to read, if he decides to post it.
> 
> As I've mentioned, all of the entries were excellent. I had no idea that it would be so difficult to determine the winner.
> 
> Thank you all. We are a better nation for having people such as yourselves.


Mike says its okay  

Not a problem!!!

But first.... I would like to thank everyone! Double thanks to Shooter Mike, Jim Posten and Mr. Sticky for making this happen!!! 

For my story, I chose the Boy Scouts of America! 

Here goes:

I have been involved in the Boy Scouts of America for a little over one year. Ever since I joined, I have learned more than I would have learned through my friends, books, or google! Boy Scouts is not only about having to learn and work! My troop has gone on alot of campouts, hikes, different scout related activities, first aid meets, and coming up this winter, a camporee, which my troop will host. For each camporee, troops compete against each other using scout skills and knowledge! I have never helped run one of these, but from my fellow scouts, they say it has been more of a learning experience, then having stations set up and asking other troops questions! This program is one of a kind! I have learned many skills in the short year that I have been involved! A Boy scout is trustworthy, loyal, helpful, friendly, courteous, kind, obedient, cheerful, thrifty, clean, brave and reverent. By working to live up to them, you're bringing great credit to yourselves and to our nation. Eagle Scout is the highest rank in the Boy Scouts of America. To help reach this rank, our troop has meetings once a week! Some of the requirements to get your Eagle Rank are: Be active in your troop, complete merit badges such as Camping, Hiking, Swimming, Cycling, First Aid, Citizenship in the Communtity, Nation and World, Enviromental Science, Personal Management, Emergency Preparedness or Lifesaving, Family Life and Personal Fitness. One optional merit badge is Orienteering. This merit badge is very helpful if you go hunting, fishing, or any other outdoor activity that involved going to places where you can get lost and/or there isn't any means of communnication to call for help! If you become an Eagle Scout some benefits are 1) If you are looking for a job, and they see that you are an Eagle Scout, you have a better chance at being hired! Employers value Eagle Scouts because of the skills that they learned! 2) It looks good on a college application (The man from the Virginia Tech shootings saved his live by using a tourniquet on his leg! His man artery was hit, so he might not have survived if he had not learned his First Aid!) 3) College scholarships 4) You become even more responsible. 5) If you enter into the Military, you are higher in rank then others who aren't Eagle Scouts!

I have learned a great deal of information that I will use in my life! It is hard to pick out the most important thing, but I believe that it is First Aid. I have gone to a first aid meet with my troop, and we got first place out of 15 troops! I recieved 5 hours of instruction from a First Aid Merit Badge Counsellor at Summer Camp! I have learned everything from 1st degree burns to broken bones, and simple cuts to severe bleeding! You never know when you might need to know what to do in an emergency!

The BSA helps out the U.S. by helping the next generation learn to be trustworthy, helpful to everyone, be brave if called to serve in the military, and be clean in all outdoor manners to help the enviroment. The outdoor code of the BSA is: As an American, I will do my best to, Be clean in my outdoor manners, Be careful with fire, Be considerate in the outdoors, and Be conservation-minded. President Bush recognizes scouts and works with them every day! "As President, I have the privilege to work with Scouts every day. When I come to the Oval Office in the morning, the first person I see is a Scout -- my Chief of Staff, Andy Card, from the state of Massachusetts. Down the hall is Vice President Dick Cheney, a Boy Scout from Casper, Wyoming. And across the river at the Pentagon sits an Eagle Scout from Illinois who Americans count on to "Be Prepared" -- Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld."

The Boy Scouts of America has helped the military with Toys for Tots and participate in various activities to help out communities. Service projects for Eagle Scouts can help the environment by making it a cleaner place to live for humans, as well as all animals and mammals. They have one of the best Child Abuse Awareness programs in the country! Most important of all, boys learn skills that they may or may not use in their life, but to learn new stuff and have fun, I think that every boy should join the Boy Scouts of America!
Scott Motto- Be Prepared
Scout Slogan- Do a Good Turn Daily
**Frost Bite**
December 6, 2007

Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

Once again CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And Great story


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to you Frosty...

You earned it, lets get you stabilized:wink:

JIM


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

jimposten said:


> Congrats to you Frosty...
> 
> You earned it, lets get you stabilized:wink:
> 
> JIM


Thanks Jim!!!! 

I have a camo bow... I was thinking about the translucent Smoke.... What other colors go good with a camo bow?? And what is Star Dust Clear?


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

jimposten said:


> Congrats to you Frosty...
> 
> You earned it, lets get you stabilized:wink:
> 
> JIM


have fun getting stabilized sounds like your going to have a blast


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

It is a super sparkly flake that can be sprayed over any color.

Camo goes with everything :dontknow: :wink:

JIM



**Frost Bite** said:


> Thanks Jim!!!!
> 
> I have a camo bow... I was thinking about the translucent Smoke.... What other colors go good with a camo bow?? And what is Star Dust Clear?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

jimposten said:


> It is a super sparkly flake that can be sprayed over any color.
> 
> Camo goes with everything :dontknow: :wink:
> 
> JIM


Sounds cool!! 

Jim, I sent you a PM... Mr. Sticky is going to talk to my parents this week!!

Thanks!!!! epsi:epsi:epsi:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Shooter Mike said:


> That's up to Frosty. I'd like to see it in the General area, for all to read, if he decides to post it.


I just posted my paper in the Gen Pop


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Sounds cool!!
> 
> Jim, I sent you a PM... Mr. Sticky is going to talk to my parents this week!!
> 
> Thanks!!!! epsi:epsi:epsi:


Info obtained (sorry for the delay Frosty.. :embara: ) and forwarded to Posten Stabilization.. :thumb:

Congrats once again... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Info obtained (sorry for the delay Frosty.. :embara: ) and forwarded to Posten Stabilization.. :thumb:
> 
> Congrats once again... :thumb: :wink:


No problem Sticky!!!! Thanks!!!! epsi:


----------

